
Open source's big German win: 300,000 users shift to Nextcloud for file sharing - mpweiher
https://www.zdnet.com/article/open-sources-big-german-win-300000-users-shift-to-nextcloud-for-file-sharing/
======
dcbadacd
I honestly think radicale and seafiles would have given a much better end
result together. Not looking forward to seeing a headline like "thousands of
private official files leaked by bug in open-source software nextcloud".

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Nextcloud always seems to be the default goto for a company going open source
for this. I do sometimes wonder why. Is it the sales team? The relative
maturity of Nextcloud/ownCloud as a product?

I lean in favor of Sandstorm.io myself, and have watched Cloudron's approach
appreciatively from a distance. Both use containerization to isolate security
risks in a way a monolithic PHP based app is probably missing.

But at the end of the day, I'm happy to see support for any of these.
Organizations considering open source a viable alternative helps all of the
above.

------
fwdpropaganda
I use Syncthing to syncronize folders across all my devices. How is NextCloud
different?

~~~
franga2000
Syncthing is just a synchronization system, whereas Nextcloud is a whole
platform that just happens to include sync. It is more like Google Drive as it
has a web interface for accessing files and a bunch of other apps (similar to
Google Docs) to interact with them. It is also centralized, whereas Syncthing
is peer-to-peer

